# Domains Namensever ...



## myplex (25. März 2004)

Bitte nicht auslachen oder so, weil ich eine ganz "dumme" Frage habe:
Wie funktionieren Namenserver und Domains. Kann man sich selbt Domains erstellen  Wie funktioniert diesen ganzen kram 

Würde mich freuen eine schnelle Antwort zu erhalten.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (25. März 2004)

Eine sehr gute und ausführliche Erklärung findest du hier:
http://www.netplanet.org/adressierung/dns.shtml


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. März 2004)

Nein, man kan sich selbst kein TLDs erstellen. Man kann sich lokale Namen frei geben, die funktionieren aber nur im eigenen Netzwerk. Domains können i.d.R. nur Provider beantragen.

Fragen sind nicht dumm, nur Antworten


----------



## myplex (25. März 2004)

Vielen Dank ihr habt mir sehr geholfen !


----------

